

Lost Pig - snth
http://grunk.org/lostpig/

======
tempodox
Quote: _Grunk think that pig probably go this way. It hard to tell at night
time, because moon not bright as sun. There forest to east and north. It even
darker there, and Grunk hear lots of strange animal. West of Grunk, there big
field with little stone wall. Farm back to south._

Orc English really bad bad. Me prefers to spare me self that pain.

------
acomjean
I think I saw this played as a group at Fig Boston. The audience would shout
out commands and someone at the front would type them it. They had people
voicing the characters. Its worked out much better than expected, people were
laughing.

Its amazing how much better these games (now known as interactive fiction)
have gotten since Zork or Planetfall. Its much better at understanding what
you type.

And google shows that the lost pig was the game played live:
[http://bostonfig.com/interactive-fiction/](http://bostonfig.com/interactive-
fiction/)

------
philodespotos
In case anyone else overlooks it, this will take you directly to a playable-
in-browser version of the game:

[http://iplayif.com/?story=http%3A//mirror.ifarchive.org/if-a...](http://iplayif.com/?story=http%3A//mirror.ifarchive.org/if-
archive/games/zcode/LostPig.zblorb)

(Driven by Parchment[1], which is truly awesome and let's you play tons of
different IF games!)

[1]:
[https://code.google.com/p/parchment/](https://code.google.com/p/parchment/)

------
Adaptive
I used this game to intro kids to command-line usage in a recent Linux-for-
kids class I taught. Worked wonders.

Once they were comfortable with the IF parser, moving to CLI was much easier.

~~~
vanderZwan
That's a pretty cool idea! Perhaps I should try that out myself with my
classes.

Maybe someone could make an IF game specifically around learning the CLI?

~~~
reitanqild
That be tried. Was advertised HN maybe last year.

I paid (and got money back no asking) one attempts. Cannot remember name.

edit: style match topic

------
rmorabia
I played this months ago. It's a highly entertaining game that serves as a
great introduction to text-based games (formally called Interactive Fiction).

~~~
jmspring
Pretty sure formerly "text-based games" got relabeled "interactive fiction"

Lost Pig has one more than a couple of IF related awards.

IF is a great addition to tablets when traveling -- light weight, lots of
options, a nice compliment to books (kindle app or otherwise).

~~~
TeMPOraL
> _Pretty sure formerly "text-based games" got relabeled "interactive
> fiction"_

That's what GP said. He wrote "formally", not "formerly" ;).

